# Abfischen



## SchwalmAngler (17. Oktober 2004)

Nachdem wir für unseren Teich nun eindlich jemanden gefunden habe, der sich bereit erklärte mit dem Bagger in den Teich zu fahren und auszubaggern haben wir ihn erst einmal komplett abgefischt.

Zu Tage kamen zentnerweise Weissfische, zwei Schleien, ein Barsch, zwei Zander 10 Aale und 10 dicke fette Karpfen. Der Rest der Fische wird wahrscheinlich bei dem Fischsterben drauf gegangen sein, denn ich weiss von noch einigen kleinen, ca. 15 bis 20 cm Zandern und vielen kleinen Barschen. Einige Aale habe ich heute noch gesehen. Vermute sie sind durch die Kälte wohl erfrohren als sie auf dem Weg zu dem Rest Wasser der noch im Teich ist wollten. Auch unser Muschelbestand hat wohl bei dem Fischsterben sehr gelitten, ich konnte gestern gerade mal 45 Muscheln sammeln und heute noch einmal ca. 10 Stück. Hoffe in den nächsten Tagen noch einige Muscheln zu finden.

Hier schon mal einige Bilder die ich gemacht habe. Es sind leider nur wenige, da ich die meisste Zeit im Schlamm stande und mit den Fischen beschäftigt war. Sobald ich noch einige bekomme, werde ich sie aber hier in diesen Thread einstellen.


----------



## JonasH (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Holla die Waldfee! echt ganz schäön dicke carps!
Was passiert denn mit dem ganzen FIsch???


----------



## SchwalmAngler (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Die beiden Karpfen waren noch welche von den kleineren. Da waren Biester dabei die hatten einen doppelt so hohen Rücken.

Wir haben die Fische momentan in ein kleines Betonbecken von demjenigen der uns den Teich ausbaggert gesetzt. Leider konnten wir keinen Teich zum zwischenlagern finden. Ein Fischzüchter bei dem wir die Fische unterbringen wollten hatte Angst vor Fischkrankheiten, der Andere hatte leider keinen Teich mehr frei, so mussten wir diese Notlösung wählen. Wir hoffen aber, das wir die Fische Anfang November wieder in unseren Teich zurück setzen können. Bis dahin soll er ausgebaggert sein.


----------



## BigBonsay (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

hiho,

kannst du mal schreiben was ihr für das ausbaggern bezahlt ? welche grösse und wie tief ihr den teich wieder macht ? ich plane sowas nämlich auch nächstes jahr mit meinem teich, werde dann aber den teich von meinem fischlieferanten abfischen und lagern lassen, er hat dafür extra teiche  koste zwar dann 150€ die woche aber das muss halt sein


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Wie lange hat es denn gedauert den leer zu pumpen ?

Wirklich echt schöne Carps , würde mich auch auf weitere Bilder freuen ............


----------



## SchwalmAngler (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

@BigBonsay: Momentaner Stand sind ca. 2000€ fürs ausbaggern, plus ca. 500€ für LKW-Miete incl. Abtransport des Schlamms. Dann werden wir wohl noch einen Radlader mieten. Wir schätzen, das wir mit ca. 3000€ max. hinkommen werden. Der Teich ist ca. einen halben Hektar groß und soll bis auf die Sole ausgebaggert werden. Wie tief er wirklich ist wissen wir leider nicht genau. Das ist das erste mal das wir so eine Aktion durchführen. Er wurde von uns schon teilweise verschlammt von uns übernommen. Auf jeden Fall wird er danach erst mal wieder Tip Top sein. Ich kann ja noch ein paar Bilder vom Ausbaggern und der Umgestaltung (vielleicht kommt noch eine kleine Insel rein) posten.

@Counter-Striker: Wir haben den Teich über eine Woche lang langsam abgelassen um die Fische daran zu gewöhnen. Kann nochmal ein paar Bilder einstellen, habe aber wenige von den Fischen, da diese so schnell wie möglich in Behälter zum Abtransport umgesetzt wurden. Die meisten Bilder sind von uns wie wir im Schlamm stehen und keschern.


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Hmmm , gut vieleicht kannste ja dann ein par schöne Bilder vom Besatzt machen , wenn ihr die Fische wieder zurück setzt ...........


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

du hast noch ein par Bilder vesprochen , nicht vergessen #6


----------



## SchwalmAngler (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Jaja, kommt noch. Ich werd mich heute abend gleich mal ransetzen und ein paar posten. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Hi Schwalmangler, hübschen Teich hast du da ! ... Neid :c :c 

Meiner ist erst Ende November dran, die Forellen wachsen dieses Jahr sooo laaaaaangsam... unglaublich


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Die Karpfen sind ja cool. Die sind extrem groß. Wie groß und wie schwer waren die denn?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Hier noch die Versprochenen Fotos vom Abfischen. 

Bild1:
Unser 2. Vorsitzender und ich beim Fische guggen :q 

Bild2:
Ein Blick auf den Teich vom Einlass

Bild3: 
Das erste Füllen unserer notdürftigen Transportbehältnisse

@Karpfenchamp: Wir haben die Karpfen nicht vermessen und gewogen da alles sehr schnell gehen sollte. Die Fische waren durch das Ablassen und rauskeschern schon sehr gestresst. Durch meine Fänge weiss ich aber das die Karpfen zwischen 50 und 78 cm Groß sind und zwischen 10 und 30 Pfund wiegen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Bild1:
Eine von Schwarzanglern aus einem Papierkorb selbstgebaute Reuse.

Bild2:
Der Schlamm vorm Mönch wird weggegraben damit das Wasser weiter abfließen kann.

Bild3:
Auf meinem Boot da bin ich Kapitän. :q  Die Speissfässer haben wir benutzt damit wir nich komplett im Schlamm versunken sind. Ein stehen war trotz Wathosen an dieser Stelle unmöglich. Später haben wir dort noch ein Brett versenkt um einigermaßen stehen zu können.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Bild1:
Ein Kescher voller Weissfische und einer Schleie auf dem Weg zum Transportbehälter.

Bild2:
Hier das Brett das versenkt wurde um einigermassen im Schlamm stehen zu können.

Bild3:
Ein Karpfen wird vom Schlamm befreit.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Bild1:
Ein gekescherter Karpfen vor dem Umsetzen in den Transportbehälter in Großaufnahme.

Bild2:
Noch einmal der gekescherte Karpfen, diesmal in voller Größe.

Bild3:
Der von Schlamm befreite Karpfen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Bild1:
Ein frisch gekescherter Karpfen

Bild2:
Der Karpfen auf dem Weg zum Transportbehälter

Bild3:
Der Karpfen kurz vor dem Einsetzen in den Transportbehälter


----------



## Mumpitz (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Solche Berichte liebe ich!
Schön anschaulich und unterhaltsam. Das ist viel besser als alle Angelzeitungen in denen man doch immer wieder das gleiche sieht, weil sich alles nur um Rekordfänge, Montagen und Methoden dreht. Die restlichen Tätigkeiten und Momente eines Anglerlebens gehen so fast immer an einem vorbei. Schön, daß man so auch einmal eine solche Aktion bestaunen kann!!

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Bild1:
Hier ist schön zu sehen wie tief der Schlamm vorm Mönch ist.

Bild2:
Ein Kescher voller Weissfische

Bild3:
Diese Weissfische haben es leider nicht rechtzeitig geschafft und sind im Schlamm verendet.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Bild1:
Ein gekescherter Karpfen

Bild2:
Noch ein Karpfen der vomm Schlamm befreit wird

Bild3:
Der gleiche Karpfen noch einmal


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

3 verschiedene Aufnahmen eines gekescherten Karpfens kurz vor dem Umsetzen in den Transportbehälter


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Bild1:
Noch ein Karpfen im Kescher

Bild2:
Und noch einer.

Bild3:
Hier ist schön zu sehen wie die Schlammige Lage im Teich ist. :q 
Vorne konnte man noch locker stehen, ein paar Meter weiter versank man schon bis zur Hüfte im Schlamm.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Bild1:
Einmal den Kescher durchgezogen und schon sprangen die Massen an Weissfische nur so aus dem Wasser

Bild2:
Das Keschern der Weissfische

Bild3:
Ein Kescher voll mit Weissfischen


----------



## SchwalmAngler (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

So, ich hoffe ich konnte Eure Gier nach Bildern befriedigen. :q 

Dieses Wochenende wird aller wahrscheinlichkeit der Bagger dort anrücken und den Teich vom Schlamm befreien. Hoffe das ich dann noch ein paar Muscheln retten kann, denn ich vermute das sich noch einige im Schlamm versteckt halten.

Bilder werden dann auch noch ein paar gemacht die ich bei Interesse gerne posten kann, ebenso wie vom Rücksetzen der Fische wenn der Teich ausgebaggert wurde und wieder vollgelaufen ist.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Abfischen*

Unser Gartenteich wird nächstes Jahr auch entschlammt. Unser einer Karpfen fühlt sich schon ganz wohl wenn er im Schlamm wühlt. Aber wir haben nur 2 Karpfen. Einer ist 30cm und der andere ist etwa 20cm. und zwei Schleien von 32cm und 25cm. Die eine Schleie sitzt nachts immer unter der Seerose.:q  Ein Bild für die Götter. Dazu muss man aber reinleuchten. Und der "große" Karpfen sitzt um die Zeit immer unter dem Bachlauf und streckt seinen Buckel raus um vom Wasser berieselt zu werden.#6  Der faule Mossrücken frisst uns noch die Haare vom Kopf:c . Wir haben auch noch andere Fische. Schicke uns Bilder vom zurücksetzen der Fische.#6


----------



## SchwalmAngler (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

So, morgen ist es endlich soweit.
Nachdem der Teich den ganzen Winter über brach gelegen hat, fangen wir morgen mit dem Ausbaggern an. Geplant ist, das wir es bis Sonntag geschafft haben, gleichzeitig soll noch der Damm mit Steinen befestigt werden.

Danach werden die Fische wieder zurück gesetzt und ein Neubesatz mti Zandern,Weissfischen, einigen Karpfen und Schleien getätigt.

Keine Angst, ich werde Euch auch diesmal wieder mit Fotos versorgen. :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hoffe ich konnte Eure Gier nach Bildern befriedigen. :q
> 
> Dieses Wochenende wird aller wahrscheinlichkeit der Bagger dort anrücken und den Teich vom Schlamm befreien. Hoffe das ich dann noch ein paar Muscheln retten kann, denn ich vermute das sich noch einige im Schlamm versteckt halten.
> 
> Bilder werden dann auch noch ein paar gemacht die ich bei Interesse gerne posten kann, ebenso wie vom Rücksetzen der Fische wenn der Teich ausgebaggert wurde und wieder vollgelaufen ist.


 
Hallo SchwalmAngler wie ist es eigentlich weitergegangen mit dem Teich ...& dem Re-Besatz...!?!?|kopfkrat 

Würd mich Freuen was zu lesen & zu sehen


----------



## SchwalmAngler (11. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Der Teich liegt momentan noch brach.
Der Bagger ist vor einigen Wochen zwar schon angerückt, jedoch hatte sich um einiges mehr an Schlamm in dem Teich angesammelt als wir vermutet hätten. So konnten wir auch nur ein Teil des Schlamms abtransportieren. Der Rest wurde an den Rändern des Teiches verteilt und soll zur weiteren Befestigung der Dämme dienen. In nächster Zeit wird sich unser Baggerfahrer noch einmal melden um die Dämme zu befestigen. Erst danach wird wieder Wasser in den Teich gelassen und die Fische wieder zurück gesetzt.

Bei Interesse kann ich gerne mal das ein oder andere Bild vom Ausbaggern posten. Es war teilweise schon beeindruckend wie der Bagger dort bis zur Kanzel im Schlamm stand. Einige von uns hätten es nie für möglich gehalten das der Baggerfahrer dort je wieder heraus kommt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teich liegt momentan noch brach.
> Der Bagger ist vor einigen Wochen zwar schon angerückt, jedoch hatte sich um einiges mehr an Schlamm in dem Teich angesammelt als wir vermutet hätten. So konnten wir auch nur ein Teil des Schlamms abtransportieren. Der Rest wurde an den Rändern des Teiches verteilt und soll zur weiteren Befestigung der Dämme dienen. In nächster Zeit wird sich unser Baggerfahrer noch einmal melden um die Dämme zu befestigen. Erst danach wird wieder Wasser in den Teich gelassen und die Fische wieder zurück gesetzt.
> 
> Bei Interesse kann ich gerne mal das ein oder andere Bild vom Ausbaggern posten. Es war teilweise schon beeindruckend wie der Bagger dort bis zur Kanzel im Schlamm stand. Einige von uns hätten es nie für möglich gehalten das der Baggerfahrer dort je wieder heraus kommt.



Zeig mal!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Zuerst ist unser Baggerfahrer mit dem roten Radbagger in den Teich gefahren. kurz nachdem er drin war, hatte er sich damit schon festgefahren. Wir haben dann den gelben Kettenbagger kommen lassen und damit den Radbagger herausgezogen. Von der Aktion habe ich leider keine Bilder.

Hier einmal der Abtransport,
der Bagger kurz nach zu Beginn am Mönch,
die Stelle an der der Bagger reingefahren ist.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Der Kettenbagger nochmal kurz vorm Mönch, 
der teilweise freigebaggerte Mönch,
der Bagger am Mönch


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Die heikelste Aktion, der Bagger steht hinterm Mönch bis zur Kanzel im Schlamm.

Und noch einmal der Bagger bis zur Kanzerl im Schlamm.

Ein Panorama Bild von der STraße aus.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Freitag abend kurz vor Feierabend, am Samstag ging es dann weiter

der Radbagger bei der Schadensbegrenzung am Auslauf

vom Auslauf war nichts mehr zu sehen, der war komplett voll mit Schlamm


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Im Laufe des Samstags konnten wir noch einen anderen Bauern zum Schlammabtransport gewinnen. Der erste kam mit seinem Trecker nicht mehr an den Schlamm heran, da er sich festfuhr. Ein LKW, den wir am Freitag zum Abtransport hatten, war am Freitag schon stecken geblieben.

Der Bagger hatte sich bis Samstag Mittag bis zum Einlauf vorgearbeitet.

Ein Panorama Bild. Der Bagger kurz vorm Einlauf.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Irre was für ein Aufwand...


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Das Restwasser wird abgepumpt (an der Stelle haben wir eine Quelle im Teich)

Hier noch etwas von dem Schlamm der heraus geholt wurde. Vom Auslauf ist immer noch nichts zu sehen.

Der Kettenbagger, nachdem er sich schon fast komplett um den Teich herum gearbeitet hatte


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Mit einem Radlader haben wir Steine heran gefahren um um den Damm wieder zu schließen und zu verdichten.

Noch einmal der Mönch nach dem Freibaggern.

Ein Bild vom Einlauf. Das Abpumpen des Restwassers hätten wir uns sparen können, denn der Bagger kam nicht bis zum Einlauf, da er vorher beinahe versunken währe.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Noch einmal der Radlader beim Steine holen, ein Blick auf den Einlaß.

Ein Blick über den Teich.

Ein Blick vom Einlass aus auf den Teich.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Der Bagger vorm Damm, man beachte die Breite des Damms, da stand später noch der Bagger drauf. Rechts und Links ging es ein paar Meter herunter.

Der Bagger beim herausfahren.

Der Bagger rammt zur befestigung Eichenpfähle in den Damm.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Der Bagger auf dem Damm.

Noch einmal der Bagger auf dem Damm 

Die Steine kommen in den Damm


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Der Bagger verteilt den Schlamm vor dem Teich und tut so den Damm verstärken. Der Damm ist uns vor einigen Jahren schon mal gebrochen und die Fische lagen auf der Wiese.

Der Auslass ist wieder zu sehen

Der Bagger beim Damm verstärken. Links ist der Auslass wieder zu sehen.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Der Damm nach der Verstärkung.

Noch einmal der Damm.

Und hier noch einmal der Auslass.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (13. März 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Nochmal drei Panaorama Bilder vom Sonntag, nachdem der Teich fertig ausgebaggert war.

In einigen Wochen wird unser Baggerfahrer noch einmal mit dem Radbagger vorbei kommen und den Schlamm, den er an den Seiten verteilt hat hocziehen und so die Dämme noch ein wenig verstärken. Dann kommt noch eine kurze Abtrocknungsphase und der Teich kann wieder vollgelassen und besetzt werden.


----------



## bigcalli (15. April 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

@schwalmangler

Super Bilderdokumentation weiter so .:m Echt hast meinen vollsten respekt für diese Aktion.Ganz toll gemacht sowas ist mega inter.für mich.

Danke danke danke!!


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (15. April 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Nach dem Bagger würde ich noch eine kleine Aktion mit der Motorsäge vorschlagen. Ansonsten wird der Teich vermutlich schnell wieder zuschlammen. Tolle Bilder!, schöner Bericht!


----------



## Jerkbait (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Super Bericht! Haben in unserem Weiher ähnliches vor. Kannst bitte Mal posten was die ganze Aktion gekostet hat?

THX


----------



## SchwalmAngler (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Abfischen*

Wenn der Teich in einigen Monaten fertig ist wird uns das Ganze schätzungsweise so um die 6000 Euro (plus Neubesatz) gekostet haben.


----------

